# Teams, Male / Female or Male/ Male or Female/ Female



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

While reading some topics, viewing race results and watching videos I started to wonder how the teams stack up.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Male/Female, but you probably won't find us on race results.


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Male/Male and Male/Female though racing is not in the cards for us. Find that M/M works better for me as captain as the times that have ridden M/F, the F has a hard time trusting my line because they have not been as accomplished in riding single bikes as the M/M team. Either way just being on a trail on the tandem is a blast.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*both*

I hit from both sides of the plate. I built my tandem to ride / train with my daughters, but usually race male / male, and most training rides too. One of the races we do, the Ore to Shore, offers a male class and a mixed or female class - so it opens options, and we've raced both. My wife wouldn't be caught dead stoking, it's an alpha thing I guess.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

What happened to "Stoker Only, the Captain bailed or fell off"...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

itsdoable said:


> What happened to "Stoker Only, the Captain bailed or fell off"...


I'm not sure, maybe it's beyond my small brain to imagine the consequences to the poor stoker.

But then again, I have seen a photo of the stoker leaning forward and riding the bike...solo.

PK


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Would that photo be in Moab, Ut.
























:skep:


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

My wife forgets to steer her single bike now, can't imagine how bad these photos will distort her stoker brain and training.

And yes, those were the photos...

PK


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah we were taking a break and I got a little restless so I just started riding around on the front and then switched to the back after a few minutes. It really is pretty hard to ride from the back.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

My wife and I used to race and ride the Ventana a lot, but since she had foot surgery a year and half ago, it has sat in the garage. One of my riding buddies (male) has suggested he would like us to go out and ride, it has'nt happened and it may not.


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

You have to get back out there with your wife. it would be good Physical Therapy for the foot, not to mention the Soul.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

PMK said:


> I'm not sure, maybe it's beyond my small brain to imagine the consequences to the poor stoker.PK


I only know of 2 incidents where the Captain bailed, and I was the poor stoker on one of them, hence the question...

And tandems are rare around here.


----------

